# To invent a new language, or not to invent a new language?



## Alyse.Bingham (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm writing a story that I suppose could be called slightly Tolkein-esque (it does include the stock elves, dwarves, and well, humans, as well as the occasional baddie), but it's steam-punk. 
I love the sound of Old Norse, and I'm resisting the urge to create a language based on that, but I'm not sure if I should be anymore. Resisting, I mean.
Should I just italicize what is spoken in this language that is yet to be named, or should I actually make one? And if so, should I make it more elegant than Old Norse, or keep it somewhat gutteral?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rustgold (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there any actual plot value in having some 'foreign' language?  If you can't answer a definite yes there, then it's an automatic negative.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 1, 2012)

There is a reason why after getting on for 650 years; and even longer in the case od _*Beowulf*_; we are still getting fresh translations of *The Canterbury Tales* is that even educated English people have trouble reading Chaucer. If you wish to restrict sales to the few who wish to learn a new language solely in order to read a book, go ahead. If you wish to use what may sound like foreign words, try and restrict it to nouns, and do it carefully by introducing words in a clear context so that it is obvious what they mean, at the beginning, use them often so that the reader becomes familiarised.

_He opened the oggelfloggle valve and allowed the anti-matter stream to flow into the expansion chamber_ clearly tells the reader what the ogglefloggle valve is and what it does, so that when later, the pilot says "_Blenkinsop, shut off the ogglefloggle valve immediately_" the reader knows exactly what is about to happen.


----------



## patskywriter (Feb 1, 2012)

As the storyteller, you're 'translating' what the characters are saying so that we can understand what's going on. Maybe you can have us experience their language through song, while they're working or celebrating something together (indent and italicize).


----------



## Alyse.Bingham (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess I should have clarified that objects and places _don't _have specific names in this language; the language is only *spoken *by some characters, and even then, rarely. I think it does have plot value because one clan . . . tribe . . . group-thing has a very beautiful, delicate dialect, whilst the other's is quite harsh and gutteral. It's supposed to reveal some of the clans' psyches, as well as the characters themselves.
And italics is what I was leaning towards; thank you, Patsky!


----------



## patskywriter (Feb 1, 2012)

Your idea reminds me of a cool science fiction TV show from the 1990s called "Spellbinder." It was about a boy who was on a field trip with his classmates. 'Something' happened, and the kid ended up in a parallel world. The actors from the boy's world were all Australian, and of course had Aussie accents. The actors who played the inhabitants of the alternate world were from Poland. Having two groups with vastly different accents was a brilliant idea! Of course, they were all speaking the same language, but in strikingly different ways.

I don't know how to apply any of this to your story idea, but maybe it will spark your imagination!


----------



## Stealth (Feb 2, 2012)

In the story I am currently writing I have created a lanuage of my own.  It isn't a full language, like I couldn't just go on a rant in it or anything, and it is still in the works.  I use it for when only a few characters talk and only sometimes.  I have italicized the words in the language and put the translation after it.  Up to where I am now the speaker of it only says a couple words at a time to one character, so it is simple and easy, but later I will ahve someone in the story translate for those that can't understand.  To create this language I just basically said a combination of random syllables and came up with the definition, simple but effective.

Not sure if any of this will help, but I tried


----------



## Altan (Aug 3, 2012)

Alyse.Bingham said:


> I'm writing a story that I suppose could be called slightly Tolkein-esque (it does include the stock elves, dwarves, and well, humans, as well as the occasional baddie), but it's steam-punk.
> I love the sound of Old Norse, and I'm resisting the urge to create a language based on that, but I'm not sure if I should be anymore. Resisting, I mean.
> Should I just italicize what is spoken in this language that is yet to be named, or should I actually make one? And if so, should I make it more elegant than Old Norse, or keep it somewhat gutteral?
> Thanks in advance!



Sure you CAN do it, but there are a lot of things to take into account when learning (to say nothing of creating) a language.


However, it can work if you don't overdo it


----------



## Kaleidoscopic (Aug 15, 2012)

Alyse.Bingham said:


> I think it does have plot value because one clan . . . tribe . . . group-thing has a very beautiful, delicate dialect, whilst the other's is quite harsh and gutteral. It's supposed to reveal some of the clans' psyches, as well as the characters themselves.



If it sounds something that you would enjoy doing, I say go for it! Maybe I'm biased, I find linguistics to be fascinating and I think it could give your story an added dimension of realness. Also by the way you described it above, it sounds like you've given it a lot of thought. You aren't just throwing it in to make the story different, but because it will add depth to the characters and settings.

The only downside I can think of is how much time it would take. I imagine it would take you away from writing the story itself for a little while. But if it will add to the story in a great way, that aspect isn't really anything to worry about.


----------

